# [ Allianz EU-Malfurion ] Gilde unerfahren und klein sucht Member



## Cumulonimbus (23. Juni 2012)

Hallo Mitstreiter,

Wir sind eine Lvl 25 Gilde und wollen uns neuen Herausforderungen stellen. Dabei haben wir uns auf die Fahnen geschrieben auch Unerfahrene und Neulinge zu unterstützen. Desweiteren möchten wir Cataerfolge und Pandariaerfolge erreichen. Dazu brauchen wir natürlich Leute weil mit gerade mal höchstens 4 Leuten ist das nichts. Wir möchten darauf hinweisen das wir kein TS haben. Der Spass steht an erster stelle. Natürlich ist der gegenseitige Respekt die wichtigste Vorraussetzung. Wir sind alles Menschen und WoW ist nur ein Spiel. Es ist völlig uninteressant wie lange du spielst oder wie viele Inis du gelaufen bist geschweige denn wieviel Gear du hast. Wir haben alle klein angefangen und ich als Gildenleiter bin auch nicht gerade der Erfahrenste. Da wir uns irgendwie auch als Projekt sehen suchen wir auch erfahrene Spieler die uns mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stehen. Es ist vöiilig egal wieviel Zeit du hast. Wir können auch nicht immer online sein. Ich als Gildenleiter bin 37 Jahre alt und habe Familie um die ich mich kümmern muss. Naja ist ja auch egal.

Wie geschreiben möchten wir uns neuen Herausforderungen stellen. Wir haben auch eine Gildenpage die Ihr euch gerne ansehen könnt. Den Link findet ihr am Ende des Textes.

Kurze Historie

Die Gilde wurde als Familiengilde die nur aus Familienmitgliedern stammt gegründet. Mittlerweile haben wir die Gilde auf LvL25 gebracht und auch einige LvL90 Chars gelevelt. Auch ein Fremdmitglied ausserhalb der Familie ist bei uns aktiv. 

*Gesucht werden : Alle Klassen egal welches Level und ob mit oder ohne Erfahrung , einen Raidleiter mit Erfahrung der uns mit Rat und Tat zur Seite steht*

Ziele 

_Instanzenerfolge Cata , Feuerlande , Drachenseele , Schlachtzüge Weltenbosse und Instanzen in Pandaria_

Interesse ? Meldet euch hier oder auf Malfurion bei Racknahack , Kleona , Chesmo , Chuchip , Santania , Erolar

Weitere Infos bei mir ( Racknahack ).

Oder auf Gildenpage


----------



## Cumulonimbus (8. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Mitstreiter, 

mittlerweile haben wir die Stufe 11 erreicht und stehen kurz vor der Stufe 12. Wir suchen nach wie vor Spieler die Spass am Spiel haben. Ganz ohne Verpflichtungen. Ideal für Neuanfänger und Twinks. Zur Zeit bestehen wir nur aus drei Spielern mit zahlreichen Twinks. Weit oben im leveln haben wir einen Priester , einen Blut-DK , einen Vergelter Pala , einen Magier und einen Schurken sowie einem Jäger. Alle stehen in Pandaria. 

Unser Programm : Hauptsächlich geht es um das leveln. Raids kann man je nach nachfrage und interesse veranstalten.

Was suchen wir ? 

einen erfahrenen Raidleiter

sonst alle Klassen und Stufen.

Gildenleiter ist Racknahack
Gildenrat : Kleona, Santania , Chesmo , Chuchip , Lùthien

Spielzeiten : täglich 

Übrigens findet ihr uns auch bei facebook 
facebookseite

Sonst die Gildenpage

Wir würden uns über zuwachs freuen. gegenseitiger Respekt ist die oberste regel in der Gilde.


----------



## Cumulonimbus (4. November 2012)

Guten Morgen ,

unsere Gilde hat mittlerweile die Gildenstufe 15 erreicht und wir arbeiten weiter an unserem Aufstieg. Leider haben wir zwar einige Spieler auf der Liste die jedoch Twinks von den eigentlichen 3 Spielern sind. Wir würden aber gerne Gildenerfolge feiern und als Szenarien und Raids laufen. Daher suchen wir weiterhin Spieler aller Klassen und Stufen. Wir laufen auch die alten Inis.

Besonders suchen wir auch erfahrene Spieler die unerfahrenen helfen möchten und uns mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stehen. Zum Beispiel ist bei uns noch der Posten des Raidleiters zu vergeben.

Die Gilde ist eine reine Fungilde wo der Spass im Vordergrund steht. Respekt und Freundlichkeit werden bei uns Groß geschrieben. 

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal auf dem realm.

Gildenleiter : Racknahack 
Bankchar : Plata
Gildenrat : Kleona

Beste Grüsse an euch alle


----------



## Cumulonimbus (21. November 2012)

Guten Morgen WoW-Welt,

auch weiterhin suchen wir Mitstreiter für unsere Gilde. Aktuell sind wir nun LvL17. Diese Gilde konzentriert sich vor allem auf das Leveln. Sie ist daher für Anfänger und Twinks geeignet. Durch die vorhandenen Bonis lässt es sich natürlich schneller leveln. Wir suchen aber auch erfahrene Spieler die uns und den Neulingen mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stehen. Raidzeiten gibt es aktuell keine.

Ansprechpartner auf dem Realm Malfurion

Plata 
Kleona
Santania
Chesmo
Racknahack
Dontango

Ihr könnt uns auch über unsere Gildenpage ( siehe oben ) und über Facebook erreichen ( siehe ebenfalls vorherige Beiträge ).

Fraktion : Allianz 

Es gibt keinerlei Verpflichtungen. Der Spass und der gegenseitige Respekt zählt.

Beste Grüsse


----------



## Cumulonimbus (22. März 2013)

Guten Morgen , 

unsere Gilde hat vor kurzem Level 25 erreicht. Diese haben wir mit 4 Leuten erreicht. Derzeit ist ein zusätzliches Mitglied bei uns sonst Familienmitglieder und deren Twinks. Wir würden uns aber auch über andere Spieler freuen für die der Spass am Spiel noch an erster Stelle steht. Wir sind keine Raidgilde und keine Profis. Wir haben vieles aus WoW noch nicht gesehen. 

Vielleicht habt Ihr ja Lust uns zu unterstützen.

Beste Grüsse


----------



## Cumulonimbus (6. Mai 2013)

Neuer Einleitungstext verfasst.

Daher Push

Beste Grüsse


----------



## Cumulonimbus (23. Juni 2013)

Hallo liebe Mitstreiter,

trotz der wenigen Member existieren wir immer noch. Meine Frage ist aber diesmal eine andere. Kann man die Gilde eigentlich auch umbenennen ?

Beste Grüsse


----------



## Cumulonimbus (4. Juli 2013)

Hallo Mitstreiter und Neulinge in der Welt von World of Warcraft,

ja auch wir sind noch da. Mittlerweile hat sich der eine oder andere Spieler für uns interessiert und sich uns auch angeschlossen. Die Ziele der Gilde sind jedoch so noch nicht zu erreichen. Es ist noch sehr ruhig bei uns.

Wir suchen vor allem einen Raidleiter der Lust hat Raids zu organisieren. 

Zudem suchen wir alle möglichen Klassen. Level und Erfahrung ist völlig wursch wie man ja am Gildennamen sieht.

Wir wollen sämtliche Instanzen , Heros , Herausforderungen und Schlachtzüge meistern. Auch die alten Schlachtzüge und Instanzen sind natürlich dabei.

Wir sind aber auch darauf bedacht Neulingen zu helfen sich in WOW zurecht zu finden. Daher suchen wir auch erfahrene Spieler. Leider haben wir kein TS zur Verfügung was anscheinend auch viele abschreckt. 

Vielleicht kann man ja auch über eine Partnerschaft mit einer anderen Gilde nachdenken.

Vielleicht habt Ihr ja noch Vorschläge. 

Wenn ich euer Interesse geweckt habe , schreibt es hier herrein oder meldet auch auf Malfurion - Allianz bei

Racknahack, Chesmo, Chuchip , Pandaros, Lavafaust, Kleona


Bis dahin


----------

